# fisher xblade on a tundra



## dodgegmc1213

was thinking of getting a new gmc 2500hd but the tundras are looking really impressive. i seen a few threads with ppl having heavy duty plows on them. now im going back and forth between my 8' fisher xblade and adding the fisher wings to it and making it a 9' blade or taking a blizzard 8600 speedwing and mounting it to a fisher mm2 headgear...i was just wondering if either way i do it if the truck will be ok with it...it'll b a few months before i get the truck trying to sell my current one now...just getting an idea.
thanks


----------



## 90plow

Wheres the benefit? Using a 2500 witha bigger altenator and suspension vs using a half ton beyond its limits. Get the 2500 they arent any better on gas.


----------



## peteo1

I'm curious as to why you would mount a speedwing to mm2 head gear. Why not trade the mm2 in on an xls and have the proper setup? That way you're not on here asking a hundred questions about 'why doesn't this work' or 'how do I fix this' like some of the all stars on this site. 90plow is right...buy the 2500 and get the right truck for the job. It will save on the headaches down the road.


----------



## dodgegmc1213

peteo1;1469581 said:


> I'm curious as to why you would mount a speedwing to mm2 head gear. Why not trade the mm2 in on an xls and have the proper setup? That way you're not on here asking a hundred questions about 'why doesn't this work' or 'how do I fix this' like some of the all stars on this site. 90plow is right...buy the 2500 and get the right truck for the job. It will save on the headaches down the road.


the only reason i was gonna go for a 3/4 ton truck was to pull my fathers sealcoat trailer but we got 2 trucks that can pull it and just wanted mine for backup, but come to find out the tundra would be able to pull if needed, and as far as the plow i like the xls (never used it) they seem better then blizzard power plow but i dont like all the moving parts in the plow thats why i was thinking the speedwing do to less parts and works just like a straight blade


----------



## peteo1

Sounds like you have your mind made up on the truck part. If you're going to go with a tundra I wouldn't put an 8' blade on it. I run a 7 1/2' fisher hd on my half ton and its technically too heavy for that truck but it handles it fine. It would probably take the 8' but I'm leery of putting that much weight on my daily driver. Not sure what the speedwing weighs in at but I would see what the tundra is rated for and not go too far past it. If you get too silly you'll end up spending everything you made on new parts for your truck.


----------



## dodgegmc1213

fishers website says the 8' xblade is 790lbs and blizzards site says the speed wing is 810lbs but might be more when i mount it to a mm2 head gear..toyotas site says the tundra has a pay load of 2020lbs so that has to be from front to back


----------



## peteo1

You have to check out the front axle capacity. The payload is how much you can haul.


----------



## dodgegmc1213

i cant find it on there site


----------



## mercer_me

I personally wouldn't put any thing bigger than an 8' Fisher HD on a Tundra.


----------



## dodgegmc1213

mercer_me;1469671 said:


> I personally wouldn't put any thing bigger than an 8' Fisher HD on a Tundra.


yeah i was just sitting here thinking i might go with a 8' hd
hey mercer me i saw you posting in other threads about the tundras...i like your tundra good looking truck


----------



## mercer_me

dodgegmc1213;1469689 said:


> yeah i was just sitting here thinking i might go with a 8' hd
> hey mercer me i saw you posting in other threads about the tundras...i like your tundra good looking truck


I love it, it has great power and handles the plow great. It plows better than my Chevy. It't the best 1/2 for plowing IMO.


----------



## dodgegmc1213

mercer_me;1469690 said:


> I love it, it has great power and handles the plow great. It plows better than my Chevy. It't the best 1/2 for plowing IMO.


i plowed with 3 different trucks 03 ford f450, 02 gmc 2500hd, and my 04 dodge 2500..and all 3 are beast in the snow and the ford's 2wd..so with all the stuff i see about the tundra plowing snow sounds like its gonna be equil if not better then the 3 trucks..we pull a 16' 5 ton trailer with a 500gal sealcoat tank on it and with the towing being alittle over 5 ton and the exta horsepower and torque that tundra should pull it with ease


----------



## sld92e_23

go tundra  I have a 7'6" stainless xblade on mine and it just awesome



dodgegmc1213;1469693 said:


> i plowed with 3 different trucks 03 ford f450, 02 gmc 2500hd, and my 04 dodge 2500..and all 3 are beast in the snow and the ford's 2wd..so with all the stuff i see about the tundra plowing snow sounds like its gonna be equil if not better then the 3 trucks..we pull a 16' 5 ton trailer with a 500gal sealcoat tank on it and with the towing being alittle over 5 ton and the exta horsepower and torque that tundra should pull it with ease


----------

